# Free sound effects



## gregsalyers (Mar 2, 2007)

Any good sites for getting free sound effects


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7228


----------



## gregsalyers (Mar 2, 2007)

It says the server is no longer there, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

gregsalyers said:


> It says the server is no longer there, am I doing something wrong?


Just click on the link and try it again. It worked for me.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Yes fellas..its true...FTP OFFLINE*

Hes right, its not there. I updated the original post to let everyone know. I am waiting to hear from Zombie-F to find out if I can use another FTP location. As all the sounds are currently up there. I will create a new post once I have the "go ahead" for the FTP OR I have the new website up and running. Eitherway, we'll have sound new sounds. I have another 20-30 new high quality sound effects to share..I am trying to get this going as quickly as possible!

Melty


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Ah. My bad!


----------



## gregsalyers (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Working on it...*

Still working on the FTP...


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey meltdown. Did you ever get the mysterious hacker out of your computer?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I think so...*

I had to reformat and start over but I shut the FTP down. The music is up and I just added some of my personal stuff that I will be using at my home haunt this year. I am not quite finished uploading yet but stand by and you can grab it. Thanks for asking!

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html

Password: hauntforum


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Someone is messin with your files. When I try to click to access, these things pop up for fitness and personal ads.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

dionicia said:


> Someone is messin with your files. When I try to click to access, these things pop up for fitness and personal ads.


I just tried it & did not get any popp-ups accessing a file...... ? Which sound file(s)/folder(s) are you getting this from ?


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 30, 2007)

I have some free ambient sounds I made. They have all been used at local haunts. They are on Gravecast.com. I also have some hour long gravecasts with halloween mixes. No Ipod needed.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I found those on Halloween Forum*

I have those in the "New" file Morbious, they have gravecast.com in the title to give you credit! They are wonderful!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Dionicia, Not sure why that is happenning*

When you go to the site, there should be a field to input the password "hauntforum". Are you seeing that? Once you input the password you should be able to see all of the different folders. Click on the folder that tickles your fancy and you can start downloading sounds.

If you are getting pop-ups, you more than likely have some spyware or malware on your computer. Get a free adware remover (google it) and see if that helps. There are no pop-up attached to 4-share, although they do have advertising when you choose a file, it is static and not "popping up"

Melty


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Try Limewire, you can make your own CD's 

It's free to!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Be careful with Limewire...*

I have used Limewire for years and many of the files are viruses. When you choose an audio file make sure the file size is "random" if you see many files that are (example) 117K in size, those are usually viruses. Example- If you search for a specific sound effect like "thunder" and these pop up, "Thunder, thunderstorm, lightning & thunder" and they ALL are the same file size, stay away from them, Sound f/x are usually small files but that is never a good indicator. A thunder clap will be a small sound file but it should be (example)57K or 62K, many files ALL have the same file size, yet have different names and you need to be aware of those. They try to sucker you in.
Look for unique sized files to make sure you are getting something authentic.

OR just use the virtual drive that has all kinds of virus free Halloween sounds..

Just an FYI about Limewire...


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

I found this site recently, just register and away you go.
http://freesound.iua.upf.edu/


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Check out Airscapes post above*

His site has some awesome stuff also. My concern at this point is why go outside of a safe zone to another site like Limewire? The sites we have mentioned here have many high quality sound effects for just about every kind of haunt. Everything from crickets to wind, rain, thunder, moans, groans, laughs, voices, pirates, zombies, UFO's, etc and its all free???

We need to utilize the resources we have available here on the forum so we dont expose new members (and older members) to possible harm to their computer and so on.

I will ask zombie to post a sticky for trusted sites to download sound effects and music for your haunt. I will make a new thread now.

Melty


----------



## TrentDavis (Oct 1, 2007)

I created an application for my haunt last year. It is bundled with 50 mb of mp3s and it plays them randomly, using pan and volume settings set by the user.

It has the option to play "Ambient" sounds which are longer background tracks.

All in all, this was the one thing about my haunt last year that I wasn't the least bit disappointed in. It worked out so well that I am using it again this year for both my outside display and my haunted walkthrough.

It is available for download on my website at http://www.trentdavis.net.

I've created 2 new versions that I am running this year. One is the same one that is online, but with about 13 mb of additional mp3s. This version will play outside. The other version comes with 116 mb of sounds. This version will play in the haunted walkthrough.

Feel free to download and use the version available online. I found it alot more useful than playing a storebought CD.

It isn't necessarily the easiest program in the world to use, but hey, it's free and works like a champ.


----------

